# First official pic of new A6



## FASt (Jun 17, 2003)

This is the first new picture of the new A6.








Audi will release more pictures at Februari 16th.


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: First official pic of new A6 (FASt)*

looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NeverFollow212 (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: First official pic of new A6 (FASt)*

Official??? Picture looks very questionable... Photochopped??? Humm


----------



## FASt (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: First official pic of new A6 (NeverFollow212)*

It's the official announcement of Audi Germany of the new A6. More pictures will they release at 16th february


----------



## trenthill1 (Aug 27, 2001)

*Re: First official pic of new A6 (GTI1.8)*

It is off http://www.audi.de (germany's web site) so I don't think it is photochoped.


----------



## Nautiliux_vag (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: First official pic of new A6 (FASt)*


----------



## PDXA4 (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: First official pic of new A6 (FASt)*

Front looks sharp... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Its the rear shots that worry me, kina Camry'ish or Saturn like http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## VOLK FOLK (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: First official pic of new A6 (PDXA4)*

i see 1 pic and it is kame as helll


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: First official pic of new A6 (FASt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FASt* »_This is the first new picture of the new A6.








Audi will release more pictures at Februari 16th.

Oh goody! That's only in 2 more hours


----------



## PDXREFLEX (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: First official pic of new A6 (CarLuvrSD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CarLuvrSD* »_
Oh goody! That's only in 2 more hours









Nope... 2PM eastern time! Sorry.


----------



## Klint-R32 (Oct 4, 2003)

*Re: First official pic of new A6 (PDXREFLEX)*

http://www.audi.com/de/de/neuw...tion1#
Nice but the interior is err..questionable! It looks soo Volvo/Saab like inside! Yuck, If audi did what the did with the a8 inside then it would of been a stormer!


----------



## deBORA (Oct 31, 2002)




----------



## deBORA (Oct 31, 2002)

*Re: First official pic of new A6 (deBORA)*


----------



## deBORA (Oct 31, 2002)

*Re: First official pic of new A6 (deBORA)*


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: First official pic of new A6 (PDXREFLEX)*

I was infatuated at first when I saw the front, but as I go to know her better I began to snap out of it. It's that interior! Where are my nice beautiful flowing lines? Are the those designers smoking crack?








Perhaps after seeing the ugly dashboard designs BMW has gone to, they decided they'd better mess up there own as well in order to compete. It just looks like a jumbled up mess. I'm sure it's built with beautiful, high quality materials, but to me it seem reminiscent of late 70's American dashboard designs.
EDIT: It does look a little better in this drivers angle view.








I do love the body though. I was always a fan of the current A6 body and this one somehow looks more eager to run. I could live without the superfluous horizontal chrome strip on the trunk though. Well, that new Chevrolet Malibu has one so why not us? 
I'm sure I will be smitten the first time I see one on the road though. 
Germans are better engineers than stylists. The've never exactly been famous for their fashion sense. I guess the out going models beautifully designed interiors were just a fluke. Sigh....








Edit: Love this rabitt's eye view.










_Modified by CarLuvrSD at 1:00 PM 2-16-2004_


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: First official pic of new A6 (FASt)*

Looks gorgeous in these pics with more natural lighting. Really plays up the curves, that aren't as aparent in the other pics.


----------



## VOLK FOLK (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: First official pic of new A6 (CarLuvrSD)*

yes totally, its soo....soo........red?!?! and.....criss cross like.


----------



## superbleh (Jun 17, 2001)

*Re: First official pic of new A6 (FASt)*

simply gorgeous


----------



## klee (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: First official pic of new A6 (superbleh)*

"engine start"
"engine stop"


----------



## rakeyworth (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: First official pic of new A6 (PDXA4)*

Ho Hum. Same old College Professor styling.... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: First official pic of new A6 (rakeyworth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rakeyworth* »_Ho Hum. Same old College Professor styling.... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Oh. But that was the look I was going for!


----------



## Sebaflex (May 4, 2002)

*Re: First official pic of new A6 (CarLuvrSD)*

looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

Looks like Da Silva "Bangled" the rear. Also, as someone mentioned the interior is attractive but its not as "flowing" as the previous A6.
I think the Avant/Wagon will be beautiful. The car looks like it was made to be a giant coupe.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Onearmedmidget (May 3, 2002)

*Re: First official pic of new A6 (liquid stereo)*

Beautiful, clean more agressive styling.. interior could flow better but quality looks to be very high. Great job Audi.


----------



## RENOG (Jul 25, 2002)

I gotta get use to that grill I'm just not fellin it, the car is ok still somewhat bland, I was exspecting just a tad bit more. One more thing that GM steering wheel must go!!!


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: (RENOG)*

Actually, I like the grill a lot. I think Audi has to be careful though. It fits in nicely on the coupe that was shown last year, as well as the Audi A8. I.e. its quite "stately." But I hope they don't move it to the A4. The A3 already looks too common (Kia-ish).
I think they borrowed too much of the Bugatti grille.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## liigod (May 16, 2002)

Thats it audi design studio, your fired, you are no longer allowed to design cars. That goes for you too volkswagen. What is it with the germans these days an bangleing up their cars?


----------



## mgan (Dec 5, 1999)

*Re: First official pic of new A6 (FASt)*

hopefully, audi will revert back their front look to their current a4 / a6 / a8. however, the side and rear looks quite good. however, if this is the new corporate look, i may be abstaining from new audi's (might be a reason to start saving instead of spending on audi cars)


----------



## miamijag (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: First official pic of new A6 (mgan)*

WOW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It is great, I bet somebody at BMW is getting an ulcer, hehehe. Love the new front, back and the interior! Very cool








I would pay a round to the designers


----------



## sn1puns (Jul 17, 2003)

*Re: First official pic of new A6 (miamijag)*

it looks like a cadillac cts








or even like a 300m










_Modified by sn1puns at 1:30 PM 2-22-2004_


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*First official pic of new A6.*

I must say that the more I look at the car, the worse it looks. Initially I thought they simply ruined the interior/dash. Now, I think that DaSilva and the boys ruined everything.
It didn't/doesn't need a grille.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vibewitme2k3 (Feb 23, 2004)

*Re: First official pic of new A6. (liquid stereo)*

Is that... A Bugatti grille?? What the..?? Sorry, not quite liking it on the A6. It was a gorgeous looking car, but the grill makes it look like it wasn't looking and broke its nose running into a tree.
Should have gone for the "evolution" look of the new A8.


----------



## klee (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: First official pic of new A6. (vibewitme2k3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vibewitme2k3* »_Is that... A Bugatti grille?? What the..?? Sorry, not quite liking it on the A6. It was a gorgeous looking car, but the grill makes it look like it wasn't looking and broke its nose running into a tree.
Should have gone for the "evolution" look of the new A8.

mission accomplished http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: First official pic of new A6. (klee)*

To me, the new A6 looks like an ugly dude with a goatee. And I should know!! I'm an ugly dude with a goatee!!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: First official pic of new A6. (billzcat1)*

No good.
The steering wheel is from a GM like someone mentioned before.
The grille is too large for such a size car.
Audi is jealous of the "Bangle" bimmers, and the "peterbuilt" dodge ram trucks.
The center console........I wish there was an icon with someone puking below, but this will work for now..


----------

